# Heart palpitations, skipping a beat and shortness of breath



## emu_robot (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi there,
I don't want to seem over-dramatic, but I've been having strong heart palpitations since Sunday. I would occasionally get them before pregnancy (I'm 11 weeks now), but really that was once in a blue moon. 
Since Sunday, they've been frequent every day. It's starting to panic me slightly, as it feels very uncomfortable.
I have been stressed these past few days, waiting for my 12wk scan date and going back to work, but I usually cope with stress ok.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for delay Emu. 

You need to see you Gp to have your heart listened to. You may need an ECG doing. 

Kaz xxx


----------

